# Sighting in Rifle



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Does anyone know where a guy could sight in his rifle in/around orem? Preferably in the mountains and not at a shooting range?


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I would head out west into the desert somewhere if I was you. There are less recreators and hunters out there. Try to avoid the Vernon LE unit, it might look a little suspicious someone out there shooting a rifle during the bow hunt. I would also avoid the Wasatch mountains as a courtesy to other hunters still up there hunting deer and LE elk. Plus, out in the desert, you can test your sights on moving targets like jacks and yotes.


----------



## EvenOlderFudd (Jun 18, 2008)

Go and get your gun laser bore sighted.save u some amo. head for the range up in Parleys Canyon. Your bore site done properly shouhld have you in the paper , I 'd say 2 bullets max.. oR HEAD FOR THE DESERET..


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

I know you said not going to a range but, depending on how ON or close your gun currently is and how solid of a set up you have for yourself to go up in the hills. But, I personally would and did drive to SLC out to the Lee kay Center and for 10 bucks and in three shots they will have it sighted dead on then you can tweak it if needed and practice a little at a very nice range. Just a thought and what I was very happy doing.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Mapleton Gravel Pits, it's free and you can go out to over 200yds


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

svmoose,
Are you planning to drive from Logan to Orem just to sight in a rifle? :wink: Yea, there are plenty of good places west of Utah Lake and you can stop at Cabela's on the way back and replenish what you shoot up. Or you can wait untill Saturday, ride up Cobble Creek, Diamond Fork, Sheep Creek, or White River and make a day of sighting in AND hunt grouse at the same time. That is what I plan to do next week.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

campfire said:


> svmoose,
> Are you planning to drive from Logan to Orem just to sight in a rifle? :wink: Yea, there are plenty of good places west of Utah Lake and you can stop at Cabela's on the way back and replenish what you shoot up. Or you can wait untill Saturday, ride up Cobble Creek, Diamond Fork, Sheep Creek, or White River and make a day of sighting in AND hunt grouse at the same time. That is what I plan to do next week.


Actually, my brother was wondering, because he's living down there now. So I thought I'd find out. That sounds like a fun day, I need to get out and chase some birds...when exactly are you going?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

tshuntin said:


> I know you said not going to a range but, depending on how ON or close your gun currently is and how solid of a set up you have for yourself to go up in the hills. But, I personally would and did drive to SLC out to the Lee kay Center and for 10 bucks and in three shots they will have it sighted dead on then you can tweak it if needed and practice a little at a very nice range. Just a thought and what I was very happy doing.


all fine and well but, your actual "X" or "Zero" WILL be different than that machine :|


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

svmoose said:


> campfire said:
> 
> 
> > svmoose,
> ...


I have to work through Monday then I am off for 6 days. I plan to spend most of that time getting elk camp together so I can hunt with my muzzeloader on the few days I have off durring the muzzy hunt. I have to work the week of the opening of elk season and want to be all ready to go when I do get off the Tuesday after the opening. But......sighting in and chasing chickens would be consistant with those plans. My son was talking about going the 19th or 20th. That is if he is not busy buying a truck which he really needs to do because mine will not be available for a couple of months and his is leaking more gas/gold than it is burning up.


----------



## benjicunney (Jul 30, 2008)

There are several non-fee shooting areas around Orem. One is located up the right fork of Hobble creek, though the max you can sight in there is 100 yards if you shoot across the whole pit. There is a more spacious area down by payson, it offers lots of different options. You take the second exit, turn left and drive until you hit the main road, then turn right and go to Utah ave where you take a right and follow it out to West Mountain. Below are links to maps of both. He could also just go up to the mountains in Spanish Fork Canyon and sight in pretty much anywhere there is public land. 
Good luck!

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&saddr=4 ... =UTF8&z=13

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&saddr=I ... 53809&z=13


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the tips, I ended up going to the west side of utah lake. There were tons of people over there shooting. I was actually suprised how many. My rifle was still perfectly sighted in. Only shot twice.


----------

